# Ewww...



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

*But...but....but........I didn't do it!!!*

[attachment=19695:attachment]


----------



## Lily (Feb 13, 2007)

omg, tooo cute!


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Very Cute! Your dogs are absolutely stunning.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)




----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Too precious! LOL!


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

Have you called the police ?







Whoever ruined poor Cosy's toy should be punished


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:smrofl:


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I always knew that little Cosy was a fierce assassin just waiting to break free ....







She's cute as can be, Brit, I just want to squeeze her.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Cosy, don't u know u hab to hide fhe toz when u destuff fhem. Mommie will hab to frow fhem away. 
Lily and her mom Aimee who throws away bee, squirels, and purple hippos.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Really my older daughter's maltese is here visiting (play day) and she did it.







She LOVES to chew holes in the toys and pull the stuffing out.







I just had to laugh when I saw Cosy sitting there looking at it as if it were dead.







LOL Cosy doesn't chew much of anything..........so she's no ninja...more like a ninny.







LOL


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Brit, that makes Lily a ninja then. She destroys everything she can get to. We have so many toys that have gone to the graveyard.
Aimee


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

ok that is seriously one of the cutest pics I have EVER seen! How could you get mad at that face? Ever?


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

AWWWWW She is so cute, and SOOOOOOO hard to imagine that little beauty destroying her toys like that!! LOLOLOLOL!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She is so precious








ANDREA~


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*OMG!! She is just SOOoooo beautiful!! Like a little stuffed animal herself!! LOL, but I did laugh when I saw that because although she didn't do it, my Pacino does that all the time!! He chews them open to get to the squeeky!! Ralphie, my little softie, just shakes them, throws them and plays with them, but Pacino therefore is my Ninja!! To look at them you would think the opposite with Pacino at 7 pounds and Ralphie at 10 pounds, but believe it or not Ralphie is the gentler one!*

*Adorable pic!*

*Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Awww, I know that Cosy would never do "anything" wrong, 
she is too cute to ever be in trouble


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> Really my older daughter's maltese is here visiting (play day) and she did it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then I nominate Cosy as official mascot of the Clueless Club. That is an adorable photo!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

She is adorable, but I read in her face a more concerned look; like please Mommy, can you fix my toy!? There is no guilt on that little face! Too Angelic! But thanks for sharing!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Awww Cosy, baby, you are soooooooooooooooooo darling. Wookie is very sorry you had to see your poor Bee like that. He hopes three new ones arrive soon for you.



Brit thank you for sharing her with us, we LOVE her!



enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OMG, i am about to faint!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I've finally figured it out. COSY ISN'T EVEN REAL!!! There's no way ANY living thing could be so perfectly adorable. Remind me again which breeder Cosy came from? *SWOON*


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh she's pretty real......at least three times a day and a few wee wees added to it. LOL She's an Angel Maltese.


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

Awww....she is sooo cute and looks sooo innocent!







What a cute pic!


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

She is absolutely adorable!! I love her little dress.







Tallulah loves to rip the stuffing out of her "friends" too!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

OMG, she is absolutely stunning. Bee Butt?


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't believe for one second that precious little princess of an angel could ever do anything like that! Shame on you for trying to blame her!


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

Ah,, Someone Killed it...







Bad Furbaby visitor

Mom... Can I have a New BEE.. It was my favorite.


So Cute


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She's so beautiful -- I'm so jealous.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG!!!! Look at that pretty face









Kat


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Okay, I want her. She can't be real! She looks like a stuffed toy.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I just LOVE your pictures.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Love that picture, made me crack up!!!






















So precious


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Where did you get that cute dress from?
Briana


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

so adorable. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG look at that face...she is WAY too cute, I could scoop her up and take her away.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I know this is an older thread, but I have to say again - she is ADORABLE!! Brit, we need more pics of her, pretty please with a cherry on top!!!

Linda


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

Aww...... That Cosy is the cutest malt I ever seen. (OK, she and Mel's Mr. Wookie). 

Over here many toys get killed like that. And since I got multiple suspects running around here. They all have pieces of evidence (stuffing) stuck on them... I never know who actually is the perb, and who are the ever so willing accomplices.... 

And looking at their faces doesn't help at all, they all look so "innocent"... :brownbag:


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Another senseless murder......................... :smcry:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Cosy, A Killer ? :w00t: 

Poor Little Bee :bysmilie: 

:smrofl:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:heart: Cosy is innocent! 

CUTE!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

That is sooooo cute! She has the sweetest face ever :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

How could you possibly think that Cosy did it with an innocent face like that??!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

* :heart: ohh she looks so innocent and sweet. like a little soft toy herself :yes: *


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Gosh I can't believe sweet pretty little Cosy could do that to her bee  
She is adorable and that is a cute as can bee picture of her :wub: :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Cosy is adorable :wub: :wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Cosy is absolutly breathtaking, her little face is to die for. I want her!! where do you live?? :wub: Jill


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hahaha. Thanks for all the new comments. I hadn't looked at that pic in a long time.

I believe this bee episode is part of the string of "stuffin knocked out of 'em" killings.


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

You furbaby is absolutely one of the most beautiful Maltese I've ever seen! I love her hair, too.

Where did you get her?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy is an Angel from Bonnie Palmer


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

ha it's funny, we have those bees too, and buttercup looks like a mutant giant next to it in comparison to cosy and the bee  none of our bees have been gutted, however they all have been shoved under the sofa with the roo from dede. no one is sure quite WHY. the buttercup ain't talkin, either...


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, gosh, it doesn't get any cuter than that. Love that precious face of hers. :wub: 

Even if she is a bee killer, she is forgiven because she is to-die-for ADORABLE! :wub:


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Oct 28 2008, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659644


> ha it's funny, we have those bees too, and buttercup looks like a mutant giant next to it in comparison to cosy and the bee  none of our bees have been gutted, however they all have been shoved under the sofa with the roo from dede. no one is sure quite WHY. the buttercup ain't talkin, either...[/B]


LOL! Our bees haven't been gutted yet either, but I do have a video of Gracie walking around with the beehive on her head. :wacko1: For some reason, when she was a baby she loved to stick her head in there! I'd get her free & she'd stick it right back in there. :smrofl:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (LoriJo @ Oct 28 2008, 07:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659800


> QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Oct 28 2008, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659644





> ha it's funny, we have those bees too, and buttercup looks like a mutant giant next to it in comparison to cosy and the bee  none of our bees have been gutted, however they all have been shoved under the sofa with the roo from dede. no one is sure quite WHY. the buttercup ain't talkin, either...[/B]


LOL! Our bees haven't been gutted yet either, but I do have a video of Gracie walking around with the beehive on her head. :wacko1: For some reason, when she was a baby she loved to stick her head in there! I'd get her free & she'd stick it right back in there. :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh, that brings back memories! Cosy used to put her head inside the hive too. LOL! It always reminded
me of Winnie the Pooh. I never got a pic because I felt so sorry for her when she'd realize her head
wasn't coming out as easily as it went in. I'd have to come to her rescue. LOL!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Cosy is STUNNING as always, you should post more of your beautiful baby angel!!!! can't get enough of her!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Feb 21 2007, 05:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=338943


> Really my older daughter's maltese is here visiting (play day) and she did it. :shocked: She LOVES to chew holes in the toys and pull the stuffing out. :bysmilie: I just had to laugh when I saw Cosy sitting there looking at it as if it were dead. :HistericalSmiley: LOL Cosy doesn't chew much of anything..........so she's no ninja...more like a ninny. :HistericalSmiley: LOL[/B]



Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...poor Cosy, she was grieving. :bysmilie: She is too sweet to do anything of that nature. :wub:

I am a bit concerned though.... :shocked: Seems like the murders are becoming an epidemic, lol.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Of course you didn't do it, sweet-baby. Anyone who looks as much like an angel as you do couldn't possibly get bee-butt everywhere. We'll probably see this case on "Law and Order" some day. Probably "Special Victim's Unit." Benson and Stabler will probably have to figure out who really squished the stuffin' out of the bee. Could NOT have been precious little Cosy. 

Samsonsmom 

Her jes spends too much time listenin to de TV, doncha tink?

Sammie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (samsonsmom @ Oct 31 2008, 12:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661345


> Of course you didn't do it, sweet-baby. Anyone who looks as much like an angel as you do couldn't possibly get bee-butt everywhere. We'll probably see this case on "Law and Order" some day. Probably "Special Victim's Unit." Benson and Stabler will probably have to figure out who really squished the stuffin' out of the bee. Could NOT have been precious little Cosy.
> 
> Samsonsmom
> 
> ...



Hahaha. I love Benson and Stabler. CI would work too. Eames and Goren are no slouches. They
could name that stuffin stealer in no time.


----------

